# PDAnet



## kr651129 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like to use PDA net on FreeBSD.  Not for the internet, I like the feature that allows me to text from my PC like I'm chatting, has anyone had success with this or know of another way to do this on FreeBSD without PDAnet?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

Check following Compatibility List (Not a complete one!)
FreeBSD(Laptops, Notebooks, PDAs, Mobile Phones)

There is more chance in NetBSD.


----------

